# Any pics of buns



## rosie20029

So first i am babysitting a rabbit named copper he is pretty cute. I will be getting my bunny on September 28 th also plz teach me how to post pics that way I can post a pic of copper


----------



## whitelop

To post pictures you go to Photobucket.com and make an account.
-You upload the pictures from your computer onto photobucket.
-Then below the picture will be 4 codes, you need the bottom IMG code. Click it and it automatically copies.
-Next you come back to RO and you have to hit the REPLY button in the comment boxes (its at the top of each post) You can't do the quick reply. 
-Then you paste the IMG code in the Reply and the picture will show up once you post the reply. 

Its really really easy.






^And here is my bun, in her box.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh look at that dew lap! I've never seen such a cute lappie on a loppie! :inlove:


----------



## rosie20029

i will upload pics once i download some of pics of copper ( the bunny i am babysitting )


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Brandy! I think she uses it as a pillow! hahhaha.


----------



## rosie20029

and adorable lop you have she is soo cute!!


----------



## rosie20029




----------



## rosie20029

finally copper gets fresh hay!!!! He got sooo hipper but ya this is the bunny copper i am babysitting 





copper checking himself out in the mirror!

rosie20029


----------



## daisyandoliver

Aww! Too cute! Rosie, Copper is adorable. What kind of bunny do you plan on getting or do you not care what it looks like? 





That is my royal brat, Oliver.





And this is the queen, Daisy.


----------



## rosie20029

i love bunnies so much


----------



## whitelop

Aren't you the one who's getting one of bhoffman's baby bunnies? 
Which one are you getting?


----------



## rosie20029

umm ya I might be getting the tri color or the brown i also kinda like the fluffy one ( marsh mellow )


----------



## rosie20029

umm ya I might be getting the tri color or the brown i also kinda like the fluffy one ( marsh mellow )


----------



## rosie20029

btw oliver is adorable


----------



## MikeScone

*rosie20029 wrote: *


> I will be getting my bunny on September 28 th also plz teach me how to post pics that way I can post a pic of copper


First, we have a forum for asking questions about how to use the website - How to...? The Camera Corner is for questions and discussions about cameras and photography as such. Not that I'm complaining, as Camera Corner Moderator I like to see posts here, it's just that in the future you'll probably get quicker and more accurate answers from admins over there than posting website questions here.

For what it's worth, unless you're posting pictures to ask for photographic help or critique here in the Camera Corner, pictures of your own bunnies are best posted either to the Bunny Blogs forum or to the general discussion Rabbits Online forum. There's also a Photo Philes forum for posting pictures related to the themes in the various threads in the forum. 

Second, the easiest way to post pictures is to upload them to the Rabbits Online Gallery. Then, you can insert the pictures into your message just by clicking on the _*G*_ icon on the posting toolbar and picking the picture you want to post. See the How To forum (or click the link) for a post on How to Use the Picture Gallery.

Finally, When you do post pictures, it's best to keep them to a reasonable size. I try to keep my pictures no more than 450-500 pixels in either dimension. If they're much larger than that (especially horizontally), people looking at the thread are forced to scroll to see all the picture. Worse, once the thread is sized to accommodate an oversized picture, then all of the text in every post will need horizontal scrolling as well. 

All of that said, welcome to RO, and we look forward to seeing pictures of your new bunny when he or she arrives!


----------



## rosie20029

i figure it out it wasnt hard


----------



## rosie20029

dasy is soo cute oliver looks simalar so i thought those pics were both oliver


----------



## daisyandoliver

Thanks, Oliver is a mini rex and Daisy is a Netherland Dwarf.  Olvier is about 5lbs and Daisy is about 3lbs.


----------



## Hyatt101

These are my babies: 
lily, my dwarf lionhead girl :





Lily again:





Lily and Ranger, my dutch rabbit:




This is Cocoa, my sweet girl 





Pockets, my agouti girl:







Lily had 4 bbabies, 2 of which we kept, and their names are Tasmanian Devil (Taz or Tazzie we call her) and then Pepper. I'll get pics of them soon


----------



## rosie20029

aww those buns are so cute i will be getting one of briannes babies arnt they just adorable the are mini rex / holland lop
and i will either be getting the tri or the brown ones


----------



## Hyatt101

aww! Congrats and have fun with your new bunny!


----------



## rosie20029

thanks


----------



## hollyspenser

those are adorable rabbits they look so cuddly :dutch:


----------



## CanucksStar17

One of my does Moss




[/URL][/IMG]
One of my bucks Twilight



[/URL][/IMG]

My other doe Dawn



[/URL][/IMG]

Some of my babies:



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]
I have another buck but didn't get any pictures of him yet.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Since this thread has been brought back from the dead I'll post a few pics of my bunny. Also, CanucksStar17, your bunnies are adorable! I especially love the little wittle babies! SO adorable! 

Here's some of my Ash. 




^ I love this one!




^ He likes to dig when he goes outside, lol.


----------



## saira

Aw, Ash is so big! I just wanna cuddle him! >.< 







First time ever seeing Jasper relaxed since he got here! He let me pet him for more than a minute today too! Best day ever~


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks saira! He is a big bunny. 

Jasper is so cute! I love hotots, before I got Ash I was really considering getting a hotot, I just love their eyes.


----------



## Lati

Lati, giving orders to her hoomins.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, Lati is so funny!


----------



## Zaiya

Here's some of Moss (Chinchilla) and Zaeo (White)!

Sorry for the giant pics!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Zaiya, your buns are so cute!


----------



## Zaiya

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Zaiya, your buns are so cute!



XD Thanks! I love my bunnies!


----------



## J.Bosley

Chive being a model! So funny, she loves to sit on the AC vent.


----------



## Zaiya

Oh, I just got a message on my computer...

IT'S THE CUTENESS ALARM!!!! EVERYONE RUN AND HUG THE CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG, Chive is sooooo adorable!


----------



## Zaiya

Hah, I see you put that pic as you're new avatar, J.Bosley!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I think its the perfect new avatar you've got a cutie there!


----------



## J.Bosley

Thanks guys! :clapping:

She is adorable and FULL of attitude! Should have done more research on Lionheads before we decided to keep our little field Bunny. I don't think I would have chosen this breed as a pet! But we love her to pieces.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She's a pretty little girl and she does look pretty full of attitude! LOL.


----------



## selbert

Naw Chives giving it the old Monroe! 
This is my handsome boy Dope



And this is my baba Dog!


----------



## kisha.princess

Princess in the spring time &#128522;


----------



## Imbrium

Man, my bunnies NEVER look that sweet and innocent!

Camera did a less than spectacular job of focusing, but here's a pic of my new bunny eating lettuce:


----------



## kisha.princess

Imbrium said:


> Man, my bunnies NEVER look that sweet and innocent!
> 
> Camera did a less than spectacular job of focusing, but here's a pic of my new bunny eating lettuce:




How adorable  boy or a girl?


----------



## Imbrium

He's a neutered male... temperament of a little vegan house cat. He's flopped up against the open bedroom door like a little door stop a couple feet away from me right now . Well, he was until I stood up for a second, then he came up and nose-bonked my ankle.


----------



## honeybunnies

That's a beautiful picture of 'Princess in the springtime' 

She looks really pretty among the white flowers :hearts


----------



## honeybunnies

My 3 Mini Lops :bunnyheart


----------



## kisha.princess

honeybunnies said:


> That's a beautiful picture of 'Princess in the springtime'
> 
> 
> 
> She looks really pretty among the white flowers :hearts




Thank you!

I love lops, I especially like them with the color pattern if the second picture! It's my favorite  they're darling!


----------



## Beeliz

here is my baby lop named Chippy,and my 1 year old flemish giant named Fate..I used to have 2 female giants,but they became too aggressive towards each other so the other is living on my friend's farm. my Flemish giants are always outdoors on my hobby farm.


----------



## BunnyMomOf6

These are my holland lops Lola,Mopsey, Babsey, Bucky, Smokey and Bandit


----------



## honeybunnies

I love lops, I especially like them with the color pattern if the second picture! It's my favorite  they're darling![/QUOTE]

Thanks kisha.princess. The little one in the second picture, is an orange coloured charlie.

hugs!


----------



## Nadege

Everyone's bunnies are so cute! Here are a few pictures of my little Lady:


----------



## bunnyowned

These are my bunnies. Kristopher, Georgie, Ruby, Bun Bun, Sneaky, Munchie, Adam, and Angelina.


----------



## bunnyowned

Nadege said:


> Everyone's bunnies are so cute! Here are a few pictures of my little Lady:



How cute. I have the chinchilla color Netherland Dwarf. :running bunny


----------



## mollie07

this is my baby


----------



## madisonl702

This is Bumble!! She's due to a have babies March19!!!


----------



## kisha.princess

Here is my new baby bun! He's about 10 weeks his name Is Gimli. He is my third addition to our family and he is a happy boy!


----------



## Tammy B

This is Stewie :heartbeat:


----------



## madisonl702

All of these bunnies are sooo adorable!


----------



## Tammy B

This is what a very unimpressed lop looks like LOL.
Stewie has decided that he is going to pee on me everytime i let him out of his area.So today he was out for 10 mins before he ran up to me looked me right in the eyes then quickly turned around and peed on me then while i was distracted with that he decided to give me a lil nibble before he so proud of 
himself turned and hoped back over to his favorite spot in the house..the kitchen heat vent...URG he IS SO LUCKY he's cute :shame


----------



## NDarling23




----------



## madisonl702

These are bad pictures but...


----------



## Pandorly




----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Here's Cinder my havana bunny!! 

View attachment 1431278166744.jpg


View attachment 1431278183853.jpg


----------



## HiddenRock

Here are our does, hope I'm posting these in the right section of the form!


----------



## Pandorly

One of the bunnies, Banzaii and his friend, Loki. 

View attachment 1444582910254.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I'm not speaking to you!


----------



## Admin

cinder_clara said:


> Here's Cinder my havana bunny!!



The bottom view of cinder bunny is now the cover photo for the RabbitsOnline facebook page.


https://www.facebook.com/rabbitsonline


----------



## Ashlie

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1445562285.546326.jpg


----------



## MissPepper




----------



## CyrusTheSavage

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1500286029.289199.jpg


----------



## RavenousDragon

Sleepy bun!


----------



## amycrow98




----------



## FaustinoM

amycrow98 said:


> View attachment 36898



What a coincidence, I was looking up the definition of cuteness in the dictionary the other day, and this pic was in the description.


----------



## Cookiemonster




----------



## Cookiemonster

sorry the pictures posted 3 times


----------



## Cadbury0317

Hello,

I have been a bun mom for almost a year now and am excited to be able to talk and share info and pics with people who also have a love for bunnies! I have a rabbit named Mr. Cadbury. He is the sweetest bunny ever! He loves the camera and the camera (aka me) loves him! It will be the one year anniversary since I adopted him next month and I want to do something special for him and I need ideas! Anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------

